
Twenty Years On, Aliens Still Cause Global Warming - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2020/06/twenty-years-on-aliens-still-cause-global-warming/
======
johnnyb_61820
For those who haven't clicked on the link, this actually has little to do with
aliens or global warming, but is actually about the problems of the
politicization of science.

